# Can some1 list the different kinds of guppies.



## GuppyLord0314 (May 24, 2009)

can some 1 plz help


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow.
You have no idea what you're asking for, do you? LOL
Okay, I'll give you a little help.

Guppies are guppies, first and foremost. They are all the same kind of fish, no matter what their colors or shapes are, and that includes Endlers, which are usually considered separately despite being only guppies.

Guppies are usually classified by the shapes of their tails, their colors, color patterns, and pedigrees.
Wild and feeder guppies are very plain and not the fancy ones you want to breed.

Of the fancy varieties, well, the list is very, very, very long indeed. The one in your avatar pic is of the sort called a "Halfblack Blue Delta." It has the halfblack pattern, is primarily blue, and has the delta triangle shaped tail. Using this formula for other patterns like Moscow, metalhead, mosaic and snakeskin, colors like green, blue yellow and red, and shapes like delta, pintail, spadetail, swordtail and such, you can make a huge list of "kinds of guppies"


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

i lost track of the types of guppy i have in my 12GL.....just call them generic Fancy Guppy. i like keeping a few feeder females in the tank....very hardy lil fishes they are.


----------

